# Corel Draw? Brauch Hilfe



## Flopp (20. Januar 2005)

Hi ich bin gerade dabei mri selbst ein Dekor für mein Motorad zu erstellen das mach ich mit Corel Draw weil ich mich damit am besten auskenn jedoch nich gut genung und ich hab viel fragen villeicht wirde sich ein User die Zeit und mir etwas Helfen am besten per ICQ es wirde zu lange dauern die Fragen hier alle zu stell aber ich versuchs einfach mal

 also Wie benutzte ich die Freihand maske 
 am besten ne Kleine anleitung da ich die Benötige um die flächen (wo ich wegradiere die sind dann ja weis) wieder mit dem lack vom motorad zu füllen nich aus der Fabrpallete

 dann müsste ich  noch wissen wie ich bilder drehe also zb   ein Buchstabe um dreh beispeil 

 E  3  also ich möchte das E umdrehen so das es aussieht wie eine 3 ( nur nen Bepspeil)

 dann müsste ich wissen wie ich weiße hintergründe entferne wenn ich zb ein Tribal hab oder sowas und ich möchte nur schwarze lienien haben (normal haben die ja nen weißen hintergrund ) wie mache ich das


----------



## devilrga (20. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich glaube nicht das Corel Draw-User im Photoshop-Forum nachgucken. Dafür gibts das "Sonstige Grafik-Programme"-Forum.

mfg


----------



## Flopp (20. Januar 2005)

ach so sorry kann der wer verschieben ´ oder soll ich noch ein thema aufmachen? kennt jemand villeicht nen Coral Draw forum mit vielen Benutztern


----------



## Flopp (20. Januar 2005)

Also mein prob is wenn ich jetz zb mit der freighandmaske nen stück aus meinen motorad lack raurschneide wir kann ich dann mit der Kopieten maske auf dem alten bild mal so praktisch farbkopieren ich wusste das früher mal aber hab alles vergessen


----------



## bocadillochef (21. Februar 2005)

Schreib mal bitte deine ICQ Nummer rein und noch dazu zu welcher zeit du des machen willst vllt. lässt es sich einrichten das ich dir helfe.


----------

